# Introducing: Vincent



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think it's about time you folks saw me in my day-to-day business for the first time. In this video, I'm waiting on petulant customers at a poor restaurant, but it will suffice. I demand that you watch from 3:26 (my entrance) until at least the hilarious pun at 4:10.






[I'm sure you'll agree he's very like me!  I can only wish for a voice like that though!]


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

This is precisely why you're my boy, Poles!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Did Martin Jarvis do _all_ the voices? Sounds like he's been at The Gel.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I finally know what your avatar is about. Also his voice is awesome.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

"May I suggest meat and..." what? I couldn't understand him.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> "May I suggest meat and..." what? I couldn't understand him.


meat and two veg


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> "May I suggest meat and..." what? I couldn't understand him.


Meat and two veg, as Philip says. I take it you know the euphemism?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Waiter upstaged by snake.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

4:40

MOST AMUSING, SIR


----------

